# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Աղցաններ

## comet

Այստեղ գրում ենք մեր սիրելի աղցանները :Smile:

----------


## comet

ՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ ՍԱԼԱԹ

Վերցնել միջին չափի 1 կարմիր ճակնդեղ« 5 գազար« 4 ձու: Բոլորը առանձին խաշել և առանձին ամաններում անցկացնել քերիչով: 
Ճակնդեղին ավելացնել բուսական յուղ, աղ, կիտրոնի աղ, սամիթ, սխտոր, թթվասեր, պղպեղ: 
Գազարին`  թթվասեր, աղ, բուսական յուղ, կիտրոնի աղ : 
Ձվին միայն աղ և թթվասեր:
Վերցնել մեծ սկուտեղ և պատրաստի սալաթները դասավորել օղակաձև` ճակնդեղ, ձու,  գազար հերթականությանբ: 
Զարդարել ըստ ճաշակի:

----------


## comet

ՀՈՒՆԳԱՐԱԿԱՆ


250գր նրբերշիկ
1 գլուխ սոխ
1 մարինացված վարունգ
1 սուրճի բաժակ տոմատի մածուկ
1 սուրճի բաժակ ձեթ
մաղադանոս
մառոլի 1 տերև
պեսոկ
սև պղպեղ, աղ
Նրբերշիկները կտրատել, վարունգները կտրատել + մարնր կտրատած սոխն ու մաղադանոսը: Վրան լցնել ջրով բացած տոմատի մածուկ, ձեթի, սև պղպեղի, պեսոկի և աղի հետ խառնած: Մատուցելիս զարդարել մառոլի տերևներով:

----------


## comet

ՁՄԵՌԱՅԻՆ


3-4 հատ խաշած կարտոֆիլ
1 բաժալ եփած սպիտակ ոլոռ
1 եփած գազար
3 խնձոր
1 գլուխ սոխ
2 թթու վարունգ
3-4 թթու դրած սունկ
4-5 ճ/գ ձեթ
1 թթու լոլիկ
համեմ, քացախ,աղ, սև պղպեղ

----------


## Սամվել

Մայրաքաղաքային  :Jagi:

----------

Nnn (24.07.2010)

----------


## comet

ՀԱՎԻ ՄՍՈՎ

I տարբերակ
400 գր հավի միս
100 գր կարտոֆիլ
200 գր թթու վարունգ
150 գր կանաչ ոլոռ
3 խաշած ձու
1 թեյի բախակ թթվասեր
աղ
1ճ/գ կիտրոնի հյութ


II տարբերակ
200 գր թել-թել կտրատած խաշած հավի միս
200 գր պահածոյացված եգիպտացորենի հատիկներ
200 գր մարինադ սունկ
Այս բոլորը խառնել իրար, համեմել աղով, սև պղպեղով, ավելացնել թթվասեր:

IIIտարբերակ
0,5 կգ հավի միս
1 բաժակ թթվասեր
1 խաշած ձու
0,5 լիմոն
 50 գր պահածո ոլոռ
2 թթու վարունգ
աղ, մանանեխ

----------


## Ռեդ

ԱԼԻՎՅԵ  :Nyam: 
Սրանից համով հլա չեմ փորձել  :Smile: 
Մեկ էլ մենակ մամայիս սարքածն եմ սիրում  :Nyam:

----------


## comet

> ԱԼԻՎՅԵ 
> Սրանից համով հլա չեմ փորձել 
> Մեկ էլ մենակ մամայիս սարքածն եմ սիրում


Դե բաղադրատոմսն իմացի` մենք էլ պատրաստենք :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Դե բաղադրատոմսն իմացի` մենք էլ պատրաստենք


Հեչ չե՞ս կերել  :Shok:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մայրաքաղաքային, որը ես չգիտեմ խի փոքր վախտվանից իմացել եմ թե թարգմանվումա սեղանային :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------

Nnn (24.07.2010), Մանուլ (30.12.2010)

----------


## comet

> Հեչ չե՞ս կերել


Մամայիդ պատրաստածը? Չէ :Nea: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Մայրաքաղաքային, որը ես չգիտեմ խի փոքր վախտվանից իմացել եմ թե թարգմանվումա սեղանային


Ես էլ եմ տենց կարծել ժամանակին... :LOL: 

Էդ մի սալաթը ես էլ եմ սիրում, բայց այլ սալաթներ չեմ սիրում, հիմնականում...

----------


## Lady SDF

> Դե բաղադրատոմսն իմացի` մենք էլ պատրաստենք


Ալիվյեն հենց Մայրաքաղաքայինն է ... առանց գազարի և գարոխի (որքան հիշում եմ) ... մեկ էլ տավարի միսը փոխարինվում է հավի մսով:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ալիվյեն հենց Մայրաքաղաքայինն է ... առանց գազարի և գարոխի (որքան հիշում եմ) ... մեկ էլ տավարի միսը փոխարինվում է հավի մսով:


Չէ, օլիվյեն հենց մայրաքաղաքայինն է, գազարով, կանաչ ոլոռով և տավարի մսով  :Smile:

----------


## comet

ԱՇՆԱՆԱՅԻՆ ՍԱԼԱԹ 
Անհրաժեշտ պարագաները.
•2-3 գազար
•1/2 բազուկ
•1/2 նեխուր (քարավուզ)
•4-5 լոլիկ
•կիտրոնի հյութ կամ քացախ՝ ըստ ճաշակի
•8 ճաշի գդալ մայոնեզ
Պատրաստման եղանակը.
Գազարը, բազուկը եվ նեխուրը լվանալ, մաքրել եվ անցկացնել քերիչով: Լոլիկը խորանարդաձեվ կտրատել եվ լցնել քերած բանջարեղենի վրա: Զանգվածը համեմել աղով, կիտրոնի հյութով կամ քացախով եվ մայոնեզով:

----------

Ariadna (27.01.2010)

----------


## Sona_Yar

Աղցան «Լեհական»

Անհրաժեշտ սննդամթերքները

Եգիպտացորենի հատիկներ-մեկ տուփ
Դեղին պանրի քերուկ-մեկ բաժակ
Կտրտած պրաս(լուկ-պորեյ)-կես բաժակ
Մայոնեզ-երեք-չորս ճաշի գդալ
Կետչուպ-երեք-չորս ճաշի գդալ
Ձու-երկու հատ

Հարթ տարայի մեջ լցնել եգիպտացորենի հատիկների կեսը, հարթեցնել, ավելացնել պանրի քերուկը, հարթեցնել, լցնել մայոնեզը, հարթեցնել, ավելացնել եգիպտացորենի հատիկների մյուս կեսը, ավելացնել մանր կտրատած պրասը(  սպիտակ մասը), ամբողջը ծածկել մայոնեզով, դարձյալ հարթեցնել, հենց աղցանի  վրա հավասարաչափ քերել ձվերը: Դնել սառնարան, գոնե կես ժամ թողնել սառչի, որպեսզի համեղանա: Անպայման պատրաստեք,իրոք շատ լավն է, բարի ախորժակ :Hands Up:

----------

Ariadna (27.01.2010), Kita (22.10.2009), MaryMay (12.05.2010), Nnn (24.07.2010)

----------


## snow

Կարտոֆիլը մանր խորանարդաձև կտրատել, տապակել, եփած, մանր կտրատած բազուկ, կուկուռուզ, մարինացված վարունգ, երիզաձև կտրատած, եփած տավարի միս, նռան հատիկներ, մայոնեզ, սև պղպեղ:

----------


## snow

200Գ Խոզապուխտը երիզաձև կտրատել+ 1Բ կտրատած անանաս+ 1Բ եգիպտացորեն+ 1Բսունկ+ մայոնեզ+թթվասեր+աղ+ պղպեղ

----------


## snow

Հավկիթով  աղցան
2 հատ  հավկիթ
1 ճ. գդալ  թթվասեր  կամ  մայոնեզ 
աղ

Հավկիթները պինդ եփել, ապա մեջտեղից /երկարությամբ/ կտրել: Զգուշությամբ 
առանձնացնել դեղնուցը սպիտակուցից/այնպես, որ սպիտակուցը չվնասվի/: 
Դեղնուցի մեջ ավելացնել թթվասերը կամ մայոնեզը, աղը՝ ըստ ճաշակի: Այս 
մասսան խառնել, ապա դրանով լցոնել առանձնացված սպիտակուցները: Մատուցելուց 
առաջ ափսեի «հատակը» կարելի է ծածկել հազարատերևով, ապա նոր վրան դնել 
լցոնված հավկիթները:

----------

Amarysa (27.01.2010)

----------


## Amarysa

ԱՎԵԼՈՒԿՈՎ ԱՂՑԱՆ

Անհրաժեշտ պարագաները.

250 գր հորթի փափկամիս

2 ճաշի գդալ բուսական յուղ

150 գր սոխ

200 գր թարմ ավելուկ

150 գր բողկ

2 հատ թարմ վարունգ

1 պճեղ սխտոր

100 գր մայոնեզ

3 ճաշի գդալ կիտրոնի հյութ

աղ, սև բիբար` ըստ ճաշակի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Amarysa

Կարտոֆիլով, եգիպտացորենով եվ սնկով աղցան

1կգ կարտոֆիլը խաշել այնքան, որ մի քիչ պինդ մնա, մանր խորանարդերով կտրատել, ավելացնել 2 բանկա եգիպտացորեն /մարինադ/, եվ 2 բանկա կտրատած սունկ /մարինադ/, խառնել, ավելացնել 1 բանկա թթվասեր եվ նույնքան մայոնեզ....կարեվորը, որ թթվասերն ու մայոնեզը շատ լինեն, համեմել աղով եվ սեվ պղպեղով :Smile:

----------


## Amarysa

Հավի եփած կրծքամիսը բզկտել, ավելացնել շատ բարակ կտրատած կաղամբ, կտրատած ընկույզ, աղ, սև պղպեղ, սունելի , համեմի սերմ, մայոնեզ:

ԲԱՐԻ ԱԽՈՐԺԱԿ

----------


## Amarysa

Կարտոֆիլը մանր խորանարդաձև կտրատել, տապակել, եփած, մանր կտրատած բազուկ, կուկուռուզ, մարինացված վարունգ, երիզաձև կտրատած, եփած տավարի միս, նռան հատիկներ, մայոնեզ, սև պղպեղ: :Hands Up:

----------


## Amarysa

Սալաթ լավաշով
Հավի ֆիլե 1 հատ ,2 ձու,1հատ սոխ,պանիր,զեյթուն կտրատած(ըստ ցանկության)աղ,պղպեղ,սմետան մայոնեզ

Հավի ֆիլեն խաշել կտրատել կուբիկների ձեվով   ,սոխը  ժարիտ անել , 2ձվից ձվաձեղ անել նույն թավայի մեջ ,ժարիտ անել նաեվ նախօրոք քառակուսի կտրտած  լավաշը.

Այս բոլորը խառնել իրար համեմել, ավելացնել սմետան մայոնեզ

Զարդարել(ես լավաշը ջեռուցում եմ կարմրացնում)  փորձեք շատ համով սալաթ է :Hands Up:

----------


## Geson

> Աղցան «Լեհական»
> Կետչուպ-երեք-չորս ճաշի գդալ


Իսկ կետչուպի հետ ի՞նչ անել

----------


## Sona_Yar

> Իսկ կետչուպի հետ ի՞նչ անել


Ներողություն, մայոնեզը երկու անգամ եմ «օգտագործել»:
Հարթ տարայի մեջ լցնել եգիպտացորենի հատիկների կեսը, հարթեցնել, ավելացնել պանրի քերուկը, հարթեցնել, լցնել կետչուպը, հարթեցնել, ավելացնել եգիպտացորենի հատիկների մյուս կեսը, ավելացնել մանր կտրատած պրասը( սպիտակ մասը), ամբողջը ծածկել մայոնեզով, դարձյալ հարթեցնել, հենց աղցանի վրա հավասարաչափ քերել ձվերը: Դնել սառնարան, գոնե կես ժամ թողնել սառչի, որպեսզի համեղանա:

----------


## MaryMay

Այս աղցանը երեկ հայտնաբերեցի ու պատրաստեցի: Մեր ընտանիքին դուր եկավ :Smile: 

*Աղցան Ավստրիական*

Խաշած, խոշոր քերիչով անցկացրած ձու
շատ մանր կտրատած սոխ
մայոնեզ
խաշած ու մանր քառակուսիներով կտրատած գազար
մանր կտրատած կաղամբ
մայոնեզ
նռան հատիկներ

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.05.2010), Ariadna (05.05.2010), Nnn (24.07.2010)

----------


## Katka

Վարունգ, բողկ (նույն ինքը ռեդիսկան), կանաչի, սոխ, սալաթ կամ մորոլ:
Մորոլը կտրտում եք մանր-մանր ու երկար-երկար: Այնուհետեւ վարունգն ու բողկը  շխկ-շխկ կլոր վիճակի եք բերում (լվանալը չմոռանաք նախօրոք), վերցնում եք համեմ, թարմ ու մաքուր, շխկ-շխկ, մանդր մանդր, լցնում եք տարրայի մեջ ու կանաչ սոխի հետ նույն բանը, աղ ու պղպեղ: Ես սովորաբար զեյթուն էլ եմ ավելացնում: Ակուրատնի խառնում եք, սառնարանից հանում եք թթվասերը, ավելացնում ու մի բաժակ նռան գինիի հետ անուշ անում:
zelenii-vesennii-salat.jpgRed_Wine_Glass.jpg

----------

Meme (12.05.2010)

----------


## Nnn

> Ներողություն, մայոնեզը երկու անգամ եմ «օգտագործել»:
> Հարթ տարայի մեջ լցնել եգիպտացորենի հատիկների կեսը, հարթեցնել, ավելացնել պանրի քերուկը, հարթեցնել, լցնել կետչուպը, հարթեցնել, ավելացնել եգիպտացորենի հատիկների մյուս կեսը, ավելացնել մանր կտրատած պրասը( սպիտակ մասը), ամբողջը ծածկել մայոնեզով, դարձյալ հարթեցնել, հենց աղցանի վրա հավասարաչափ քերել ձվերը: Դնել սառնարան, գոնե կես ժամ թողնել սառչի, որպեսզի համեղանա:


Կներեք բայց պրասը ինչ է:

----------


## Մանուլ

Գազարով աղցանի բաղադրատոմս կարո՞ղ եք ասել  :Smile: : Բայց որ գազարը գերակշռի (նապաստակի տարվա համար, էլի  :Jpit: ):

----------


## Kita

> Գազարով աղցանի բաղադրատոմս կարո՞ղ եք ասել : Բայց որ գազարը գերակշռի (նապաստակի տարվա համար, էլի ):


1.Թարմ գազար` մեծ ծյոռկայով տարած, եգիպտացորեն, ոլոռ, վիչինայի փոքր քառակուսիներ, մայոնեզ, աղ, պղպեղ սև(վերջիները ըստ ճաշակի), սաղ խառնել ու ուտել :Jpit: 
(c)կովկաս :Jpit: 

2. 3-4 հատ մեծոտ գազար
3 կարտոֆիլ միջին
հավի կրծքամիս մի 250գ
եգիպտացորեն
պոպոկ մի 100գ
մայոնեզ
սև պղպեղ, աղ ըստ ճաշակի, բայց շատ քիչ
Կարտոֆիլը, գազարը խաշել` քառակուսիավարի մանր կտրատել, հավը խաշել, բզկտել(ասենք միկսերով`հեշտ, արագ, որակով :Jpit: ), պոպոկը մանրացնել(բլենդեռ,գրտնակ, մի խոսքով էտ որակի մանրության), էտ բոլորը  խառնել ու ավելացնել մայոնեզը, աղը, պղպեղը:

Բարի ախորժակ :Jpit:

----------

Մանուլ (30.12.2010)

----------


## comet

Фото0109.jpgԱղցան Гранатовый браслет

2 կարմիր բազուկ
2 գազար
2 կարտոֆիլ
2-3 թթու վարունգ
կանաչի
կանաչ սոխ
մայոնեզ
աղ, սև պղպեղ
2 ձու
հոլանդական պանիր
նուռ

Фото0121.jpg
Ռաֆայելլո

1 հատ հավի բուդ, եփել, բզկտլել: Ավելացնել կես տուփ կաթնաշոռ, մայոնեզ, խառնել միքսերով, ավելացնել 1 տուփ եգիպտացորեն, մանր կտրտած համեմ, աղ, պղպեղ: Պատրաստել գնդիկներ, կոկոսով թաթախել (ես նախընտրում եմ կոկոսի փոխարեն թաթախել քերած պանիրով), դնել սառնարան:
Նույն միջուկով կարելի է պատրաստել ճուտիկներ:

*Հատուկ Մանուլի համար:*

----------

Մանուլ (01.03.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Երեկ աղցանի մի նոր բաղադրատոմս եմ իմացել, ոչ միայն իմացել այլ նաև հասցրել եմ ճաշակել, կիսվեմ, համ էլ էս թեմայի փոշները տամ  :Jpit:  բայց չափ-մափ չեմ ասելու, ինչ աչքս տեսել ա գրում եմ  :Jpit: 

խնձոր,
վարունգ,
բզկտած հավի միս, 
ընկույզ,
կիտրոնի հյութ, 
կանաչի/համեմ/
աղն ու պղպեղը ըստ ճաշակի ու ցանկության 

Հեսա կասեք խնձոր ու վարուուու՞ն, հա հա, համով ա  :Nyam:

----------

Arpine (20.09.2011), Kita (20.09.2011), Meme (23.09.2011)

----------


## Մինա

Պրասը կանաչ սոխի" Գուլիվեր"(մեծացրած)տարբերակն է:Սոխից հոտավետ է իմ կարծիքով ,կես մետր երկարություն ունի ու մի երեք սմ հաստություն:Հունական խոհանոցում մի բաղադրատոմսի մեջ կարող են օգտագործել սոխն ու պրասը միասին:ՈՒզում եմ ասել մեկը մյուսին չի փոխարինում:

----------

Renata (21.09.2011)

----------


## Մինա

> Կներեք բայց պրասը ինչ է:


 Պրասը կանաչ սոխի" Գուլիվեր"(մեծացրած)տարբերակն է:Սոխից հոտավետ է իմ կարծիքով ,կես մետր երկարություն ունի ու մի երեք սմ հաստություն:Հունական խոհանոցում մի բաղադրատոմսի մեջ կարող են օգտագործել սոխն ու պրասը միասին:ՈՒզում եմ ասել մեկը մյուսին չի փոխարինում:

----------


## Մինա

Տաք աղցան քարաճիկով,կարտոֆիլով ու սունկով

    4 կարտոֆիլ
    1- 2կծու բիբար ըստ ցանկության 
    խարը կանաչի
    ---------------------------------------
    200 - 300 գ թարմ սունկ
    250  հավի քարաճիկ(կարելի է փոխարինել ցանկացած մսով)
    Մարինադի համար
    2պճեղ սխտոր
    1/2 թ.գ.քերած ginger    
    1 / 2 թ.գ. կարմիր աղ. բիբար
    1-2 ճ. գ. ձիթապտղի ձրթ
    քացախ ըստ ճաշակի

    ---------------------------------------
    ձիթապտղի ձեթ տապակելու համար

 Խաշած քարաճիկը (խաշելուց առաջ 15 րոպպե նախապես թողնում ենք մարինադում)բովում ենք սունկով մինչև կաթսայում եղած ջուրը լրիվ չորանա:Ավելացնում ենք նախապես խաշած ,մանր կտրտած կարտոֆիլն ու մնացածը:Մատուցում ենք տաք վիճակում:
  Բարի ախորժակ:

----------


## sharick

Վաաաախ ինչ լավ  թեմայա ... ոնց եմ սիրում սալաթներ :Love:

----------

Meme (27.09.2011)

----------

